# Frugare nella borsa di mia moglie e scoprire un anello vibrante



## mariofrancescomaria (6 Novembre 2013)

buongiorno a tutti gli utenti di questo forum, scoperto per caso digitando su internet la parola tradimento, in breve vi racconto la mia storia in attesa di ricevere consigli da parte di colleghi e colleghe che hanno passato una storia verosimile a quella mia,ho 47 anni sposato da piu di 15 anni dopo 8 anni di fidanzamento con una donna che quando l ho conosciuta aveva poco piu di 18 anni,la classica brava ragazza, un educazione rigida all 'antica, molto poco avvezza ad esperienza sessuali( praticamente sono stato il primo ed unico almeno cosi credevo)non particolarmente focosa,cosa che a me non piaceva molto ma compensata da altre qualità per cui ci passavo pure su  anche se a volte avevamo litigi perche lei fin da giovane doveva essere pregata per fare l'amore con me,fino a poco piu di un anno fa ci avrei messo le mani sul fuoco e me le sarei carbonizzate che mai lei mi avesse tradito,premetto che noi abbiamo una figlia adottiva...perche la mia lei per problemi suoi non poteva avere bambini,bene al ritorno dal viaggio adottivo dopo avere avuto enormi difficoltà per riuscire ad adottare in un paese straniero,passate percio poche settimane dall adozione , scopro frugando nella borsa di mia moglie in cerca di un mazzo di chiavi una scatolina bianca trasparente,incuriosito l'apro e sorpresa trovo un anello vibrante (ho messo un po di tempo a capire cosa era)
,mi sono sentito il mondo cadere adosso, la persona ke pensavo di conoscere in un modo era in realta una persona totalmente diversa, mai tralatro avevamo usato attrazzi del genere , non per mia bigottaggine al contrario io sono o pensavo esserlo molto piu aperto di mentalità,in breve messsaalle strette confessa un tradimento avuto nell ambito suo lavorativo, a suo dire durato pochi mesi e senza alcuna impotanza , scaturito da una sua insoddisfazione di sentirsi  donna completa, della mia trasfottenza dei suoi problemi ginecologici, della mia trascuratezza nei suoi confronti, sono rimasto senza parole, per la bambina non mi sarei separato non vorrei dargli un doppio trauma..ma mi sento svuotato, malgrado sia passato piu di un anno e lei mi dice di ricominciare , non passa giorno che non penso all umiliazione che mi ha dato come uomo.......non riesco a dimenticare ed a volte capita la insulto pesantemente...chiamandola puttana..falsa santa..ipocrita...aiutatemi non so che fare.---


----------



## Caciottina (6 Novembre 2013)

mariofrancescomaria ha detto:


> buongiorno a tutti gli utenti di questo forum, scoperto per caso digitando su internet la parola tradimento, in breve vi racconto la mia storia in attesa di ricevere consigli da parte di colleghi e colleghe che hanno passato una storia verosimile a quella mia,ho 47 anni sposato da piu di 15 anni dopo 8 anni di fidanzamento con una donna che quando l ho conosciuta aveva poco piu di 18 anni,la classica brava ragazza, un educazione rigida all 'antica, molto poco avvezza ad esperienza sessuali( praticamente sono stato il primo ed unico almeno cosi credevo)non particolarmente focosa,cosa che a me non piaceva molto ma compensata da altre qualità per cui ci passavo pure su anche se a volte avevamo litigi perche lei fin da giovane doveva essere pregata per fare l'amore con me,fino a poco piu di un anno fa ci avrei messo le mani sul fuoco e me le sarei carbonizzate che mai lei mi avesse tradito,premetto che noi abbiamo una figlia adottiva...perche la mia lei per problemi suoi non poteva avere bambini,bene al ritorno dal viaggio adottivo dopo avere avuto enormi difficoltà per riuscire ad adottare in un paese straniero,passate percio poche settimane dall adozione , scopro frugando nella borsa di mia moglie in cerca di un mazzo di chiavi una scatolina bianca trasparente,incuriosito l'apro e sorpresa trovo un anello vibrante (ho messo un po di tempo a capire cosa era)
> ,mi sono sentito il mondo cadere adosso, la persona ke pensavo di conoscere in un modo era in realta una persona totalmente diversa, mai tralatro avevamo usato attrazzi del genere , non per mia bigottaggine al contrario io sono o pensavo esserlo molto piu aperto di mentalità,in breve messsaalle strette confessa un tradimento avuto nell ambito suo lavorativo, a suo dire durato pochi mesi e senza alcuna impotanza , scaturito da una sua insoddisfazione di sentirsi donna completa, della mia trasfottenza dei suoi problemi ginecologici, della mia trascuratezza nei suoi confronti, sono rimasto senza parole, per la bambina non mi sarei separato non vorrei dargli un doppio trauma..ma mi sento svuotato, malgrado sia passato piu di un anno e lei mi dice di ricominciare , non passa giorno che non penso all umiliazione che mi ha dato come uomo.......non riesco a dimenticare ed a volte capita la insulto pesantemente...chiamandola puttana..falsa santa..ipocrita...aiutatemi non so che fare.---


ma perche che devi fare?
fattene una ragione e vai avanti....e' passato un anno no?
state ancora insieme e lei vuole ricominciare no?
fattene una ragione a vai avanti....
se proprio non riesci a perdonarla e dimenticare basta separatevi.....
cmq l anello vibrante mi sembra il minimo in questa storia....seppur tu lo usi nel titolo....


----------



## oscuro (6 Novembre 2013)

*Embe*



mariofrancescomaria ha detto:


> buongiorno a tutti gli utenti di questo forum, scoperto per caso digitando su internet la parola tradimento, in breve vi racconto la mia storia in attesa di ricevere consigli da parte di colleghi e colleghe che hanno passato una storia verosimile a quella mia,ho 47 anni sposato da piu di 15 anni dopo 8 anni di fidanzamento con una donna che quando l ho conosciuta aveva poco piu di 18 anni,la classica brava ragazza, un educazione rigida all 'antica, molto poco avvezza ad esperienza sessuali( praticamente sono stato il primo ed unico almeno cosi credevo)non particolarmente focosa,cosa che a me non piaceva molto ma compensata da altre qualità per cui ci passavo pure su  anche se a volte avevamo litigi perche lei fin da giovane doveva essere pregata per fare l'amore con me,fino a poco piu di un anno fa ci avrei messo le mani sul fuoco e me le sarei carbonizzate che mai lei mi avesse tradito,premetto che noi abbiamo una figlia adottiva...perche la mia lei per problemi suoi non poteva avere bambini,bene al ritorno dal viaggio adottivo dopo avere avuto enormi difficoltà per riuscire ad adottare in un paese straniero,passate percio poche settimane dall adozione , scopro frugando nella borsa di mia moglie in cerca di un mazzo di chiavi una scatolina bianca trasparente,incuriosito l'apro e sorpresa trovo un anello vibrante (ho messo un po di tempo a capire cosa era)
> ,mi sono sentito il mondo cadere adosso, la persona ke pensavo di conoscere in un modo era in realta una persona totalmente diversa, mai tralatro avevamo usato attrazzi del genere , non per mia bigottaggine al contrario io sono o pensavo esserlo molto piu aperto di mentalità,in breve messsaalle strette confessa un tradimento avuto nell ambito suo lavorativo, a suo dire durato pochi mesi e senza alcuna impotanza , scaturito da una sua insoddisfazione di sentirsi  donna completa, della mia trasfottenza dei suoi problemi ginecologici, della mia trascuratezza nei suoi confronti, sono rimasto senza parole, per la bambina non mi sarei separato non vorrei dargli un doppio trauma..ma mi sento svuotato, malgrado sia passato piu di un anno e lei mi dice di ricominciare , non passa giorno che non penso all umiliazione che mi ha dato come uomo.......non riesco a dimenticare ed a volte capita la insulto pesantemente...chiamandola puttana..falsa santa..ipocrita...aiutatemi non so che fare.---


Embè?stasera metti nel tuo comodino un bel cazzo finto bifilare e faglielo trovare...!


----------



## Caciottina (6 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Embè?stasera metti nel tuo comodino un bel cazzo finto bifilare e faglielo trovare...!


che vuol dire bifilare?
cmq devo cancellare il nostro appuntamento....Lui ha detto che restarai deluso dal mio copro esile di soli 45 kg....
quindi non voglio soffirire se poi tu mi rifiuti....


----------



## oscuro (6 Novembre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> che vuol dire bifilare?
> cmq devo cancellare il nostro appuntamento....Lui ha detto che restarai deluso dal mio copro esile di soli 45 kg....
> quindi non voglio soffirire se poi tu mi rifiuti....


A doppia uscita!L'importante è la tua testa non il tuo corpo!


----------



## Caciottina (6 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A doppia uscita!L'importante è la tua testa non il tuo corpo!


mi porti a teatro quindi? 
vuoi la mia testa? sono lusingata.....
infatti meglio non complicarci col sesso.....parliamo....parliamo tanto dai....


----------



## feather (6 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'importante è la tua testa non il tuo corpo!





miss acacia ha detto:


> vuoi la mia testa? sono lusingata.....


give head.. chissà che vuol dire in Inglese...


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2013)

mariofrancescomaria ha detto:


> buongiorno a tutti gli utenti di questo forum, scoperto per caso digitando su internet la parola tradimento, in breve vi racconto la mia storia in attesa di ricevere consigli da parte di colleghi e colleghe che hanno passato una storia verosimile a quella mia,ho 47 anni sposato da piu di 15 anni dopo 8 anni di fidanzamento con una donna che quando l ho conosciuta aveva poco piu di 18 anni,la classica brava ragazza, un educazione rigida all 'antica, molto poco avvezza ad esperienza sessuali( praticamente sono stato il primo ed unico almeno cosi credevo)non particolarmente focosa,cosa che a me non piaceva molto ma compensata da altre qualità per cui ci passavo pure su anche se a volte avevamo litigi perche lei fin da giovane doveva essere pregata per fare l'amore con me,fino a poco piu di un anno fa ci avrei messo le mani sul fuoco e me le sarei carbonizzate che mai lei mi avesse tradito,premetto che noi abbiamo una figlia adottiva...perche la mia lei per problemi suoi non poteva avere bambini,bene al ritorno dal viaggio adottivo dopo avere avuto enormi difficoltà per riuscire ad adottare in un paese straniero,passate percio poche settimane dall adozione , scopro frugando nella borsa di mia moglie in cerca di un mazzo di chiavi una scatolina bianca trasparente,incuriosito l'apro e sorpresa trovo un anello vibrante (ho messo un po di tempo a capire cosa era)
> ,mi sono sentito il mondo cadere adosso, la persona ke pensavo di conoscere in un modo era in realta una persona totalmente diversa, mai tralatro avevamo usato attrazzi del genere , non per mia bigottaggine al contrario io sono o pensavo esserlo molto piu aperto di mentalità,in breve messsaalle strette confessa un tradimento avuto nell ambito suo lavorativo, a suo dire durato pochi mesi e senza alcuna impotanza , scaturito da una sua insoddisfazione di sentirsi donna completa, della mia trasfottenza dei suoi problemi ginecologici, della mia trascuratezza nei suoi confronti, sono rimasto senza parole, per la bambina non mi sarei separato non vorrei dargli un doppio trauma..ma mi sento svuotato, malgrado sia passato piu di un anno e lei mi dice di ricominciare , non passa giorno che non penso all umiliazione che mi ha dato come uomo.......non riesco a dimenticare ed a volte capita la insulto pesantemente...chiamandola puttana..falsa santa..ipocrita...aiutatemi non so che fare.---


uff. Perchè umiliazione come uomo, dici? Perchè devi essere umiliato tu?
Lei ha fatto sesso con un altro, ti ha tradito, ha pure fatto cose che non faceva con te, ok.
Ma tu in tutto questo non eri in competizione, non era una gara, non tirare fuori 'sta roba da maschio umiliato nella sua virilità che sono stronzate.
E non chiamare più tua moglie puttana: è la donna che hai scelto di sposare, che è stata la tua compagna per la vita, che ora è la madre di tua figlia.
Ha sbagliato.
Hai sbagliato anche tu.
L'hai lasciata sola, da quello che scrivi, in un momento di bisogno.
E quando uno ha delle mancanze... finisce che va in cerca.
Scendi da quel piedistallo e comincia a considerare questo.


----------



## Caciottina (6 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> give a head.. chissà che vuol dire in Inglese...


AZZARDEREI FARE UN POMPINO....ANZI NO COSI E' TROPPO RIDUTTIVO...UNA POMPA....


----------



## feather (6 Novembre 2013)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=give%20head


----------



## oscuro (6 Novembre 2013)

*Ma*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> uff. Perchè umiliazione come uomo, dici? Perchè devi essere umiliato tu?
> Lei ha fatto sesso con un altro, ti ha tradito, ha pure fatto cose che non faceva con te, ok.
> Ma tu in tutto questo non eri in competizione, non era una gara, non tirare fuori 'sta roba da maschio umiliato nella sua virilità che sono stronzate.
> E non chiamare più tua moglie puttana: è la donna che hai scelto di sposare, che è stata la tua compagna per la vita, che ora è la madre di tua figlia.
> ...


Ha sbagliato più lei,e capisco che chiamarla puttana è sbagliato però....!


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ha sbagliato più lei,e capisco che chiamarla puttana è sbagliato però....!


Non è una gara Oscuro. Non conta nulla chi ha più medaglie sul petto. Lei è lì e gli ha spiegato: se lui riesce ad accettare resta, ma per ricominciare assieme, non per rinfacciare un errore per tutta la vita. Fa solo del male ad entrambi.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2013)

mariofrancescomaria ha detto:


> buongiorno a tutti gli utenti di questo forum, scoperto per caso digitando su internet la parola tradimento, in breve vi racconto la mia storia in attesa di ricevere consigli da parte di colleghi e colleghe che hanno passato una storia verosimile a quella mia,ho 47 anni sposato da piu di 15 anni dopo 8 anni di fidanzamento con una donna che quando l ho conosciuta aveva poco piu di 18 anni,la classica brava ragazza, un educazione rigida all 'antica, molto poco avvezza ad esperienza sessuali( praticamente sono stato il primo ed unico almeno cosi credevo)non particolarmente focosa,cosa che a me non piaceva molto ma compensata da altre qualità per cui ci passavo pure su  anche se a volte avevamo litigi perche lei fin da giovane doveva essere pregata per fare l'amore con me,fino a poco piu di un anno fa ci avrei messo le mani sul fuoco e me le sarei carbonizzate che mai lei mi avesse tradito,premetto che noi abbiamo una figlia adottiva...perche la mia lei per problemi suoi non poteva avere bambini,bene al ritorno dal viaggio adottivo dopo avere avuto enormi difficoltà per riuscire ad adottare in un paese straniero,passate percio poche settimane dall adozione , scopro frugando nella borsa di mia moglie in cerca di un mazzo di chiavi una scatolina bianca trasparente,incuriosito l'apro e sorpresa trovo un anello vibrante (ho messo un po di tempo a capire cosa era)
> ,mi sono sentito il mondo cadere adosso, la persona ke pensavo di conoscere in un modo era in realta una persona totalmente diversa, mai tralatro avevamo usato attrazzi del genere , non per mia bigottaggine al contrario io sono o pensavo esserlo molto piu aperto di mentalità,in breve messsaalle strette confessa un tradimento avuto nell ambito suo lavorativo, a suo dire durato pochi mesi e senza alcuna impotanza , scaturito da una sua insoddisfazione di sentirsi  donna completa, della mia trasfottenza dei suoi problemi ginecologici, della mia trascuratezza nei suoi confronti, sono rimasto senza parole, per la bambina non mi sarei separato non vorrei dargli un doppio trauma..ma mi sento svuotato, malgrado sia passato piu di un anno e lei mi dice di ricominciare , non passa giorno che non penso all umiliazione che mi ha dato come uomo.......non riesco a dimenticare ed a volte capita la insulto pesantemente...chiamandola puttana..falsa santa..ipocrita...aiutatemi non so che fare.---


Visto a rovistare nella borsa della moglie?
Visto?
E mi chiami scemo perchè non lo faccio mai?

Sai cosa penso io?
Che paffete se metto la mano dentro la borsa c'è na tagliola trinciaditamaritose
E io tengo sommamente alle mie dita...

Son donneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Chiamala suora....frigge di più...


----------



## oscuro (6 Novembre 2013)

*Ma*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non è una gara Oscuro. Non conta nulla chi ha più medaglie sul petto. Lei è lì e gli ha spiegato: se lui riesce ad accettare resta, ma per ricominciare assieme, non per rinfacciare un errore per tutta la vita. Fa solo del male ad entrambi.


Ricominciare sulle bugie?


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ricominciare sulle bugie?


Lei ha mentito, nascosto, tradito. Bon. 
Adesso è lì con lui ed è passato un anno da quando lui ha scoperto.
Che senso ha continuare a stare con una donna per darle della puttana?
Se pensi che non sia degna della tua fiducia e del tuo rispetto... la lasci.
Che vita è?


----------



## oscuro (6 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lei ha mentito, nascosto, tradito. Bon.
> Adesso è lì con lui ed è passato un anno da quando lui ha scoperto.
> Che senso ha continuare a stare con una donna per darle della puttana?
> Se pensi che non sia degna della tua fiducia e del tuo rispetto... la lasci.
> Che vita è?


Si ma diamogli tempo,all'inizio non è proprio semplice...!


----------



## Diletta (6 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lei ha mentito, nascosto, tradito. Bon.
> Adesso è lì con lui ed è passato un anno da quando lui ha scoperto.
> Che senso ha continuare a stare con una donna per darle della puttana?
> Se pensi che non sia degna della tua fiducia e del tuo rispetto... la lasci.
> Che vita è?




...la vita che si ha dopo un tradimento.
Né più né meno.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ma diamogli tempo,all'inizio non è proprio semplice...!


un anno... non è poco.
Ma io lo dico pure per lui.
Se non riesci a superare la cosa è nel tuo diritto, per carità... ma stanno crescendo una figlia.
E per quanto si stia attenti i figli sentono tante cose.
Quelle che non sentono con le orecchie le captano con le antenne.
Magari potrebbero provare a farsi aiutare da qualcuno.
Soprattutto per la bambina.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...la vita che si ha dopo un tradimento.
> Né più né meno.


Ma manco per niente, Diletta.
Non esiste proprio che si stia assieme per rinfacciare all'infinito una colpa, secondo me.


----------



## oscuro (6 Novembre 2013)

*Sbriciolata*

Una vita no,ma ci sta che uno possa essere incazzato o no?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma manco per niente, Diletta.
> Non esiste proprio che si stia assieme per rinfacciare all'infinito una colpa, secondo me.


Eppure ci sono persone
che vivono di ste cose...


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Novembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...la vita che si ha dopo un tradimento.
> Né più né meno.


Ma tu li mai usi gli anelli vibranti?


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Una vita no,ma ci sta che uno possa essere incazzato o no?


per la carità, certo che ci sta. Ma ci si dà un tempo. Poi se la ferita non guarisce bisogna decidere che fare... altrimenti ti consuma il male.


----------



## Diletta (6 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma manco per niente, Diletta.
> Non esiste proprio che si stia assieme per rinfacciare all'infinito una colpa, secondo me.



Ma ricordati che è successo solo un anno fa, e ribadisco il 'solo'.
Per queste cose non è tanto. Beati quelli che riescono a voltare pagina dopo solo un anno.
Lo sai che pur impegnandosi l'emotività sfugge al controllo e fa dire cose spiacevoli...


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Novembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma ricordati che è successo solo un anno fa, e ribadisco il 'solo'.
> *Per queste cose non è tanto. *Beati quelli che riescono a voltare pagina dopo solo un anno.
> Lo sai che pur impegnandosi l'emotività sfugge al controllo e fa dire cose spiacevoli...


Ma dipende dalle persone, non dalle "cose".


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2013)

Queste brave ragazze... come assomiglia in alcune cose questa storia alla mia.
Solo che io ho scoperto un tradimento all'inizio e mi trovo in un turbine di ansie per il futuro,
tu invece, fortunatamente dai, hai scoperto un tradimento nel passato e in teoria - teoria, perché se è successo una volta non è detto che accada una seconda - dovresti essere... al sicuro.
Quindi, lascia perdere parole come "puttana"... so che la donna che avevi al tuo fianco ti ha mostrato un volto che non comprendi ancora, ma non merita certo quell'appellativo.
Uomini, donne, tutti noi abbiamo pulsioni sessuali e tutti noi possiamo ferire qualcuno che ci vuol bene seguendole senza riflettere sulle conseguenze, ma credo sia comprensibile che è assolutamente umano farlo.
Quindi, cerca di comprenderla e instaura un dialogo.
Cerca di capire cosa non va dal punto di vista sessuale, per esempio.
Anche mia moglie era freddina - ultimamente lo sanno tutti  si è sbloccata ed è in piena adolescenza, vabbè sorridiamo alla cosa, che altro si può fare - però vibratori e attrezzi vari non ce li siamo fatti mancare. 
Introduci qualche novità, che piaccia a lei, elimina qualsiasi rigidità dal rapporto, tieni a bada il tuo rancore che serve solo a peggiorare la situazione, avete una bambina e questa è la cosa più importante.
Una scopata extraconiugale del passato è solo una scopata del passato. Amen.
Fa che non diventi però probabile nel futuro.
Quindi... a bada insulti e rancori. 
E' successo, fatti raccontare tutto, assimilalo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eppure ci sono persone
> che vivono di ste cose...


vivere è una parola grossa.
Nella mia vita ho conosciuto il rancore, l'ho sperimentato prima su di me e poi l'ho provato.
Per me è stato come avere un cane che mi divorava dall'interno, in ognuno dei due casi.
Nel primo caso perchè mi sentivo in colpa, in difetto, indegna.
Non riuscivo ad apprezzare nulla perchè sentivo di non meritarlo.
Nel secondo caso perchè mi sentivo derubata, ingannata, tradita.
Non riuscivo ad apprezzare nulla perchè la rabbia e la paura ed il continuo rimuginare sugli eventi me lo impedivano.
Così mi sono imposta di concentrarmi sulle cose della mia vita che mi piacciono... ed ho visto che il rancore ha perso potere.
La vita in realtà è veramente breve, bisognerebbe cercare di godersi le cose buone, altrimenti si esiste... ma non si vive.


----------



## Diletta (6 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma dipende dalle persone, non dalle "cose".




Certo, ma oggettivamente un tradimento non è proprio una passeggiata in campagna...
O dobbiamo abituarci perché è storia di tutti i giorni?


----------



## mariofrancescomaria (6 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Queste brave ragazze... come assomiglia in alcune cose questa storia alla mia.
> Solo che io ho scoperto un tradimento all'inizio e mi trovo in un turbine di ansie per il futuro,
> tu invece, fortunatamente dai, hai scoperto un tradimento nel passato e in teoria - teoria, perché se è successo una volta non è detto che accada una seconda - dovresti essere... al sicuro.
> Quindi, lascia perdere parole come "puttana"... so che la donna che avevi al tuo fianco ti ha mostrato un volto che non comprendi ancora, ma non merita certo quell'appellativo.
> ...


il problema è che qulunque cosa lei faccia adesso..io ho dei dubbi..se esce a fare laspesa o ritarda di 30 minuti..nella mia testa in automatico..la immagino con un altro..la mia non è geelosia ma mancanza di fiducia..se per assurdo mi avesse detto ..guarda sei diventatoi noioso e monotono cerchiamo di ravvivare il rapporto..piuttosto delle corna fatte a tradimento..avrei pure accettato di andare in un club privè....


----------



## Diletta (6 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vivere è una parola grossa.
> Nella mia vita ho conosciuto il rancore, l'ho sperimentato prima su di me e poi l'ho provato.
> Per me è stato come avere un cane che mi divorava dall'interno, in ognuno dei due casi.
> Nel primo caso perchè mi sentivo in colpa, in difetto, indegna.
> ...


----------



## Lui (6 Novembre 2013)

ma sai che sta situazione dell'anello vibrante l'ho letta in un altro forum, di scambisti? non è che tua moglie ..........

informati.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma ricordati che è successo solo un anno fa, e ribadisco il 'solo'.
> Per queste cose non è tanto. Beati quelli che riescono a voltare pagina dopo solo un anno.
> *Lo sai che pur impegnandosi l'emotività sfugge al controllo e fa dire cose spiacevoli*...


Un conto è dire una cosa spiacevole. 
Per me una cosa spiacevole è rinfacciare un episodio della nostra vita.
Altra è dare un giudizio a tutto tondo su una persona rinnegando tutto ciò che è stata e ha fatto per te e riducendola tutta all'errore che ha commesso.
Facendoti ossessionare ogni giorno da una storia che è già finita.
Non so quanto tempo potrà andare avanti quella donna, sentendosi disprezzata in quel modo dal marito.
Secondo me, ripeto, se lui vuole provare a salvare il matrimonio, deve chiedere aiuto a qualcuno fuori dalla coppia, se continuano così non ne escono.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma sai che sta situazione dell'anello vibrante l'ho letta in un altro forum, di scambisti? non è che tua moglie ..........
> 
> informati.


li vendono più o meno ovunque, eh?:mrgreen:


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2013)

Essere incazzati ci sta, lo ero anch'io quando ho scoperto la cosa, ma poi ci ragioni e pensi:
" A che serve?"
"Che cosa ottengo?"
Le rendo la vita insieme un inferno... e se ha un altro gliela butto tra le braccia.
Meglio cercare di essere competitivi e guardare le cose in positivo dandosi una scala delle disgrazie.
Questa è la mia:
la peggiore, il divorzio con prole, divisione dei beni, alimenti, casa a lei, cambio di vita radicale non è detto in meglio
Poi a calare: l'amante fisso di lei con cui fare sempre i conti, l'avventura di qualche mese, la scopata di una sera, la scopata di qualche anno fa.
Stai al punto più basso non arrivare a quello più alto.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Novembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Certo, ma oggettivamente un tradimento non è proprio una passeggiata in campagna...
> O dobbiamo abituarci perché è storia di tutti i giorni?


Ma tu pensa quant'è varia quell'umanità dove, effettivamente, c'è gente che non solo si è abituata all'idea ma magari ci gode pure. Per quello dico. In realtà il tradimento, come altre situazioni della vita morte di congiunti e amici compresa, pesa in maniera indirettamente proporzionale alla capacità di carico che ha quella tal persona.


----------



## oscuro (6 Novembre 2013)

*Diletta*



Diletta ha detto:


> Certo, ma oggettivamente un tradimento non è proprio una passeggiata in campagna...
> O dobbiamo abituarci perché è storia di tutti i giorni?


Ma stai bene?sono d'accordo con te...!:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (6 Novembre 2013)

mariofrancescomaria ...ma non sarete in troppi?


----------



## Diletta (6 Novembre 2013)

mariofrancescomaria ha detto:


> il problema è che qulunque cosa lei faccia adesso..io ho dei dubbi..se esce a fare laspesa o ritarda di 30 minuti..nella mia testa in automatico..la immagino con un altro..la mia non è geelosia ma mancanza di fiducia..se *per assurdo* mi avesse detto ..guarda sei diventatoi noioso e monotono cerchiamo di ravvivare il rapporto..piuttosto delle corna fatte a tradimento..avrei pure accettato di andare in un club privè....




Scordati che la fiducia torni ad essere quella di prima, ma si vive lo stesso.
Certo che la immagini con un altro: è il trauma che hai subito, anche questo è normale, col tempo dovrebbe passare.
Senza volerlo ti sei già dato la spiegazione ('per assurdo'):
non succede mai che si cerchi una soluzione prima, non so perché ma è così.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2013)

mariofrancescomaria ha detto:


> il problema è che qulunque cosa lei faccia adesso..io ho dei dubbi..se esce a fare laspesa o ritarda di 30 minuti..nella mia testa in automatico..la immagino con un altro..la mia non è geelosia ma mancanza di fiducia..se per assurdo mi avesse detto ..guarda sei diventatoi noioso e monotono cerchiamo di ravvivare il rapporto..piuttosto delle corna fatte a tradimento..avrei pure accettato di andare in un club privè....


ma non funziona così. Probabilmente a tua moglie il privè manco è passato per la testa.


----------



## Homer (6 Novembre 2013)

mariofrancescomaria ha detto:


> il problema è che qulunque cosa lei faccia adesso..*io ho dei dubbi..se esce a fare laspesa o ritarda di 30 minuti..nella mia testa in automatico.*.la immagino con un altro..la mia non è geelosia ma mancanza di fiducia..se per assurdo mi avesse detto ..guarda sei diventatoi noioso e monotono cerchiamo di ravvivare il rapporto..piuttosto delle corna fatte a tradimento..avrei pure accettato di andare in un club privè....



Scusa la franchezza, guarda che se ti deve tradire non lo fa certo con la spesa o con il ritardo di 30 minuti......te lo fanno sotto gli occhi e nemmeno te ne accorgi...dunque smettila di farti paranoie assurde. 
Sulla mancanza di fiducia ci sta tutta, ma con il passare del tempo anche'essa si ridimensionerà.....a tuo favore


----------



## oscuro (6 Novembre 2013)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Essere incazzati ci sta, lo ero anch'io quando ho scoperto la cosa, ma poi ci ragioni e pensi:
> " A che serve?"
> "Che cosa ottengo?"
> Le rendo la vita insieme un inferno... e se ha un altro gliela butto tra le braccia.
> ...


Sai cosa è che non mi convince del tuo ragionamento?Perchè tua moglie certe domande non se le è fatte?Perchè il tradito deve mettersi in competizione,sopportare,salvare,e la traditrice fottersene rischiando lo sfascio totale della famiglia?Non solo le corna,ma anche il dovere di provare a salvare quando dall'altra parte qualcuno se ne frega?


----------



## Lui (6 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> li vendono più o meno ovunque, eh?:mrgreen:



fammi guadagnare il pane.


----------



## Diletta (6 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma stai bene?sono d'accordo con te...!:rotfl:




...ma guarda che a me i tradimenti hanno sempre fatto schifo, e anche di più!


----------



## Homer (6 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Queste brave ragazze... come assomiglia in alcune cose questa storia alla mia.
> Solo che io ho scoperto un tradimento all'inizio e mi trovo in un turbine di ansie per il futuro,
> tu invece, fortunatamente dai, hai scoperto un tradimento nel passato e in teoria - teoria, perché se è successo una volta non è detto che accada una seconda - dovresti essere... al sicuro.
> Quindi, lascia perdere parole come "puttana"... so che la donna che avevi al tuo fianco ti ha mostrato un volto che non comprendi ancora, ma non merita certo quell'appellativo.
> ...



Stronzata IPERGALATTICA, se mi scopo una alle spalle di mia moglie, eccome se penso alle conseguenze di una eventuale scoperta (perdere moglie, casa, figli, etc)........chi non le pensa o è cerebroleso o non gliene frega un cazzo del proprio partner.....
Non uscite con ste cose del non pensare alle conseguenze.....


----------



## oscuro (6 Novembre 2013)

*Ecco*



Homer ha detto:


> Stronzata IPERGALATTICA, se mi scopo una alle spalle di mia moglie, eccome se penso alle conseguenze di una eventuale scoperta (perdere moglie, casa, figli, etc)........chi non le pensa o è cerebroleso o non gliene frega un cazzo del proprio partner.....
> Non uscite con ste cose del non pensare alle conseguenze.....


Appunto!No ,sti ragionamenti non mi convincono...!


----------



## Lui (6 Novembre 2013)

*mariopaolofrancescocorradoluigicarlomari a*

ma tu pensi che tua moglie ti abbia tradito quante volte? 5 6 7 di più? e sempre con lo stesso uomo?


sono serio.


----------



## Diletta (6 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Essere incazzati ci sta, lo ero anch'io quando ho scoperto la cosa, ma poi ci ragioni e pensi:
> " A che serve?"
> "Che cosa ottengo?"
> Le rendo la vita insieme un inferno... e se ha un altro gliela butto tra le braccia.
> ...



E' la famosa analisi che si fa sui costi vs benefici.
Bravo Danny e credimi, la fanno tutti molto lucidamente insieme alla valutazione di quanto sentimento è rimasto dopo tali eventi.
Solo dopo si decide.
Che poi la decisione presa di stare insieme si scontri con la parte irrazionale di noi è tutta un'altra storia...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Così mi sono imposta di concentrarmi sulle cose della mia vita che mi piacciono... ed ho visto che il rancore ha perso potere.
> La vita in realtà è veramente breve, bisognerebbe cercare di godersi le cose buone, altrimenti si esiste... ma non si vive.


Come sei contiana...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2013)

mariofrancescomaria ha detto:


> il problema è che qulunque cosa lei faccia adesso..io ho dei dubbi..se esce a fare laspesa o ritarda di 30 minuti..nella mia testa in automatico..la immagino con un altro..la mia non è geelosia ma mancanza di fiducia..se per assurdo mi avesse detto ..guarda sei diventatoi noioso e monotono cerchiamo di ravvivare il rapporto..piuttosto delle corna fatte a tradimento..avrei pure accettato di andare in un club privè....


 Certo lo capisco, lo provo anch'io adesso. Però poi penso che questa cosa non faccia bene a nessuno.
La curiosità un po' morbosa di sapere ogni cosa dell'altro c'è, ci si trova in una situazione emotiva che rende difficile essere razionali, ma a pensarci bene, ci sono maggiori rischi e conseguenze avvelenando un rapporto con il continuo sospetto, che di certo non ci rende facilmente tollerabili, sicuramente non simpatici, che allentando la corda il giusto non concentrandosi solo sulle eventualità, sulle probabilità che ciò avvenga ancora ma anche sulle cose positive che ancora ci sono tra voi e che devono sostenere il vostro rapporto.
Una coppia non è qualcosa di immutabile e granitico, ma sono due individui che possono cambiare e crescere, invecchiare diversamente, quindi va sempre ridiscussa e reinventata in maniera da trovare l'equilibrio tra le due persone. Tu ora pretendi giustamente di riavere la compagna come la conoscevi prima, ma quella non esiste più se non nei tuoi pensieri. L'immagine che hai di lei deve mutare e adeguarsi per ritrovare una nuova affinità tra di voi. Ovvio che anche tu dovrai adeguarti, e l'unica soluzione è parlarne apertamente.
Lascia perdere il club privè, se la cosa non è partita da lei e non hai segnali in tal senso, è difficile che l'accetti come una proposta interessante, anzi, per molte donne potrebbe essere una proposta decisamente fastidiosa.


----------



## feather (6 Novembre 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Stronzata IPERGALATTICA, se mi scopo una alle spalle di mia moglie, eccome se penso alle conseguenze di una eventuale scoperta (perdere moglie, casa, figli, etc)........chi non le pensa o è cerebroleso o non gliene frega un cazzo del proprio partner.....
> Non uscite con ste cose del non pensare alle conseguenze.....


Allora ci devono essere veramente tantissimi/e cerebrolesi in giro... Ma proprio tanti tanti.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Allora ci devono essere veramente tantissimi/e cerebrolesi in giro... Ma proprio tanti tanti.


Cosa vuoi
La nube di Chernobyl...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai cosa è che non mi convince del tuo ragionamento?Perchè tua moglie certe domande non se le è fatte?Perchè il tradito deve mettersi in competizione,sopportare,salvare,e la traditrice fottersene rischiando lo sfascio totale della famiglia?Non solo le corna,ma anche il dovere di provare a salvare quando dall'altra parte qualcuno se ne frega?



Potrebbe essere anche a ruoli invertiti: la tradita e il traditore.
In ogni caso, chi tradisce parte in vantaggio e spetta al tradito sforzarsi se vuole rimontare nella gara.
Se vuole, si intende.
Se dopo il tradimento capisce che tanto sbattimento per quella persona non ha alcuna ragion d'essere, ci si lascia e basta.
Io credo che ognuno di noi possa essere un potenziale traditore, date determinate condizioni.
Vi è chi è più predisposto, chi lo è molto meno, ma nessuno di noi può dirsi immune dal cadere in tentazione, credo.


----------



## oscuro (6 Novembre 2013)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere anche a ruoli invertiti: la tradita e il traditore.
> In ogni caso, chi tradisce parte in vantaggio e spetta al tradito sforzarsi se vuole rimontare nella gara.
> Se vuole, si intende.
> Se dopo il tradimento capisce che tanto sbattimento per quella persona non ha alcuna ragion d'essere, ci si lascia e basta.
> ...


Ma non è una gara capisci?e comunque non dovrebbe essere una gara con colpi bassi!


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Stronzata IPERGALATTICA, se mi scopo una alle spalle di mia moglie, eccome se penso alle conseguenze di una eventuale scoperta (perdere moglie, casa, figli, etc)........chi non le pensa o è cerebroleso o non gliene frega un cazzo del proprio partner.....
> Non uscite con ste cose del non pensare alle conseguenze.....


Numericamente parlando, direi che siamo pieni di celebrolesi, allora.
Dal numero dei flirt negli ambienti di lavoro e altri promiscui di cui sono venuto a conoscenza negli anni, direi che il
tradimento è diffuso. E le probabilità che venga scoperto pure, visto che tante situazioni sono proprio alla luce del sole. Che tanti non pensino alle conseguenze - probabilmente credendo di non venire mai scoperti - credo sia razionale pensarlo. Ovviamente quando si tradisce la razionalità passa in secondo piano.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere anche a ruoli invertiti: la tradita e il traditore.
> *In ogni caso, chi tradisce parte in vantaggio e spetta al tradito sforzarsi se vuole rimontare nella gara.
> *Se vuole, si intende.
> Se dopo il tradimento capisce che tanto sbattimento per quella persona non ha alcuna ragion d'essere, ci si lascia e basta.
> ...


questa non la condivido affatto.
Spetta ad entrambi in egual misura, sempre e comunque, ogni 'lavoro' che sia utile alla coppia.


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> questa non la condivido affatto.
> Spetta ad entrambi in egual misura, sempre e comunque, ogni 'lavoro' che sia utile alla coppia.


Sì, hai ragione, il mio ragionamento verteva sul fatto di indurre l'altro a lavorare insieme, non è assolutamente detto che con un tradimento in corso ciò accada, anzi, la rabbia, le scenate, i litigi possono proprio allontanare questo obiettivo, per un percorso poi che inevitabilmente deve essere fatto insieme, certo.


----------



## Homer (6 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Allora ci devono essere veramente tantissimi/e cerebrolesi in giro... Ma proprio tanti tanti.



Concordo.....:up:


----------



## Homer (6 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Numericamente parlando, direi che siamo pieni di celebrolesi, allora.
> Dal numero dei flirt negli ambienti di lavoro e altri promiscui di cui sono venuto a conoscenza negli anni, direi che il
> tradimento è diffuso. E le probabilità che venga scoperto pure, *visto che tante situazioni sono proprio alla luce del sole. *Che tanti non pensino alle conseguenze - probabilmente credendo di non venire mai scoperti - credo sia razionale pensarlo. Ovviamente quando si tradisce la razionalità passa in secondo piano.


Questo si chiama, come accennato prima, NON ME NE FREGA UN CAZZO DEL MIO PARTNER.....
Ma come cavolo fai a tradire senza pensare minimamente che qualcosa ti possa andare storto ed essere beccato? È non pensare alle conseguenza di questa scoperta....??
Dai non veniamocela a raccontare......io prima di tradire a mia volta dopo essere stato tradito (nonostante questo, pensa un po' te), ci ho pensato eccome....è a furia di pensarci stavo pure facendo "cilecca"......:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Novembre 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Questo si chiama, come accennato prima, NON ME NE FREGA UN CAZZO DEL MIO PARTNER.....
> Ma come cavolo fai a tradire senza pensare minimamente che qualcosa ti possa andare storto ed essere beccato? È non pensare alle conseguenza di questa scoperta....??
> Dai non veniamocela a raccontare......io prima di tradire a mia volta dopo essere stato tradito (nonostante questo, pensa un po' te), ci ho pensato eccome....*è a furia di pensarci stavo pure facendo "cilecca"......:rotfl:*


Poveri noi.


----------



## Scaredheart (6 Novembre 2013)

mariofrancescomaria ha detto:


> buongiorno a tutti gli utenti di questo forum, scoperto per caso digitando su internet la parola tradimento, in breve vi racconto la mia storia in attesa di ricevere consigli da parte di colleghi e colleghe che hanno passato una storia verosimile a quella mia,ho 47 anni sposato da piu di 15 anni dopo 8 anni di fidanzamento con una donna che quando l ho conosciuta aveva poco piu di 18 anni,la classica brava ragazza, un educazione rigida all 'antica, molto poco avvezza ad esperienza sessuali( praticamente sono stato il primo ed unico almeno cosi credevo)non particolarmente focosa,cosa che a me non piaceva molto ma compensata da altre qualità per cui ci passavo pure su  anche se a volte avevamo litigi perche lei fin da giovane doveva essere pregata per fare l'amore con me,fino a poco piu di un anno fa ci avrei messo le mani sul fuoco e me le sarei carbonizzate che mai lei mi avesse tradito,premetto che noi abbiamo una figlia adottiva...perche la mia lei per problemi suoi non poteva avere bambini,bene al ritorno dal viaggio adottivo dopo avere avuto enormi difficoltà per riuscire ad adottare in un paese straniero,passate percio poche settimane dall adozione , scopro frugando nella borsa di mia moglie in cerca di un mazzo di chiavi una scatolina bianca trasparente,incuriosito l'apro e sorpresa trovo un anello vibrante (ho messo un po di tempo a capire cosa era)
> ,mi sono sentito il mondo cadere adosso, la persona ke pensavo di conoscere in un modo era in realta una persona totalmente diversa, mai tralatro avevamo usato attrazzi del genere , non per mia bigottaggine al contrario io sono o pensavo esserlo molto piu aperto di mentalità,in breve messsaalle strette confessa un tradimento avuto nell ambito suo lavorativo, a suo dire durato pochi mesi e senza alcuna impotanza , scaturito da una sua insoddisfazione di sentirsi  donna completa, della mia trasfottenza dei suoi problemi ginecologici, della mia trascuratezza nei suoi confronti, sono rimasto senza parole, per la bambina non mi sarei separato non vorrei dargli un doppio trauma..ma mi sento svuotato, malgrado sia passato piu di un anno e lei mi dice di ricominciare , non passa giorno che non penso all umiliazione che mi ha dato come uomo.......non riesco a dimenticare ed a volte capita la insulto pesantemente...chiamandola puttana..falsa santa..ipocrita...aiutatemi non so che fare.---



ecco un tradimento simile, senza anello :mrgreen:, mi ha fatto dire tutte le peggio cose al mio ex.... per poi continuare a dirle ai ragazzi che incontravo, per poi continuarle a dire al mio compagno...ma dopo due anni si esce....

con lei la fiducia è persa, so cosa si prova, so che anche se ti dice "vado a far la spesa" tu penserai al " commesso" anche se in realtà sono tutte donne.... sono fantasmi che ti divorano l'anima, e tu con lei non la riacquisterai più questa fiducia... il mio ex l'ho fatto uscire pazzo, lo amavo, ma appena mi avvicinavo vedevo quel mostro, e allora iniziava la guerra.. ne stavo uscendo pazza... ma se anche tu dopo un anno non riesci a dimenticare... ti rimane, per poter rinascere piano piano piano un'altra via... che NON è al fianco di lei!! Io sono caduta in depressione in quel periodo, non ammalarti per chi non vale la pena..


----------



## gas (6 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere anche a ruoli invertiti: la tradita e il traditore.
> In ogni caso, *chi tradisce parte in vantaggio e spetta al tradito sforzarsi se vuole rimontare nella gara.
> *Se vuole, si intende.
> Se dopo il tradimento capisce che tanto sbattimento per quella persona non ha alcuna ragion d'essere, ci si lascia e basta.
> ...


da quando il tradimento diventa una gara? ma sapete di cosa state parlando?


----------



## perplesso (6 Novembre 2013)

mariofrancescomaria ha detto:


> buongiorno a tutti gli utenti di questo forum, scoperto per caso digitando su internet la parola tradimento, in breve vi racconto la mia storia in attesa di ricevere consigli da parte di colleghi e colleghe che hanno passato una storia verosimile a quella mia,ho 47 anni sposato da piu di 15 anni dopo 8 anni di fidanzamento con una donna che quando l ho conosciuta aveva poco piu di 18 anni,la classica brava ragazza, un educazione rigida all 'antica, molto poco avvezza ad esperienza sessuali( praticamente sono stato il primo ed unico almeno cosi credevo)non particolarmente focosa,cosa che a me non piaceva molto ma compensata da altre qualità per cui ci passavo pure su  anche se a volte avevamo litigi perche lei fin da giovane doveva essere pregata per fare l'amore con me,fino a poco piu di un anno fa ci avrei messo le mani sul fuoco e me le sarei carbonizzate che mai lei mi avesse tradito,premetto che noi abbiamo una figlia adottiva...perche la mia lei per problemi suoi non poteva avere bambini,bene al ritorno dal viaggio adottivo dopo avere avuto enormi difficoltà per riuscire ad adottare in un paese straniero,passate percio poche settimane dall adozione , scopro frugando nella borsa di mia moglie in cerca di un mazzo di chiavi una scatolina bianca trasparente,incuriosito l'apro e sorpresa trovo un anello vibrante (ho messo un po di tempo a capire cosa era)
> ,mi sono sentito il mondo cadere adosso, la persona ke pensavo di conoscere in un modo era in realta una persona totalmente diversa, mai tralatro avevamo usato attrazzi del genere , non per mia bigottaggine al contrario io sono o pensavo esserlo molto piu aperto di mentalità,in breve messsaalle strette confessa un tradimento avuto nell ambito suo lavorativo, a suo dire durato pochi mesi e senza alcuna impotanza , scaturito da una sua insoddisfazione di sentirsi  donna completa, della mia trasfottenza dei suoi problemi ginecologici, della mia trascuratezza nei suoi confronti, sono rimasto senza parole, per la bambina non mi sarei separato non vorrei dargli un doppio trauma..ma mi sento svuotato, malgrado sia passato piu di un anno e lei mi dice di ricominciare , non passa giorno che non penso all umiliazione che mi ha dato come uomo.......non riesco a dimenticare ed a volte capita la insulto pesantemente...chiamandola puttana..falsa santa..ipocrita...aiutatemi non so che fare.---


anzitutto smettila di darle della puttana.    secondariamente,se lei aveva 18 anni quando vi siete messi insieme e fino a 2 anni fa non ha avuto altri,e tu 6 il classico pantofolaio....non hai diritto a sorprenderti se lei sia rimasta lusingata e abbia ceduto a chi ancora la vede come Femmina.
Anzi se veramente eri strafottente in merito ai suoi problemi ginecologici,direi che te la sei veramente andata a cercare.    quindi,anche tu l'hai tradita.   non sessualmente,ma venendo meno alla tua promessa di assisterla nella cattiva sorte.

ciò premesso.   Lei,se ti aveva promesso fedeltà e sincerità,ha sbagliato e deve assumersi la sua fetta di colpa.   Dalle tue parole però si evince un suo desiderio di rimediare e ricostruire, cose che tu le stai negando prendendola pure a male parole.

Se non sai che fare,incomincia a chiederti se ami davvero ancora questa donna e se sei finalmente disponibile a guardarla come Femmina completa.

i discorsi,tutti corretti sulla carta sia chiaro,fatti dagli altri,specialmente da coloro che hanno patito un tradimento carnale,sono giusti e sacrosanti.

ma sterili ed inefficaci se tu,caro nuovo utente,non decidi che questa donna è ancora quella che vuoi accanto


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Poveri noi.


è un mondo oggettivamente difficile per i traditori: rischi, difficoltà e alla fine pure la cilecca.
Pare uno sport estremo.


----------



## gas (6 Novembre 2013)

mariofrancescomaria ha detto:


> buongiorno a tutti gli utenti di questo forum, scoperto per caso digitando su internet la parola tradimento, in breve vi racconto la mia storia in attesa di ricevere consigli da parte di colleghi e colleghe che hanno passato una storia verosimile a quella mia,ho 47 anni sposato da piu di 15 anni dopo 8 anni di fidanzamento con una donna che quando l ho conosciuta aveva poco piu di 18 anni,la classica brava ragazza, un educazione rigida all 'antica, molto poco avvezza ad esperienza sessuali( praticamente sono stato il primo ed unico almeno cosi credevo)non particolarmente focosa,cosa che a me non piaceva molto ma compensata da altre qualità per cui ci passavo pure su anche se a volte avevamo litigi perche lei fin da giovane doveva essere pregata per fare l'amore con me,fino a poco piu di un anno fa ci avrei messo le mani sul fuoco e me le sarei carbonizzate che mai lei mi avesse tradito,premetto che noi abbiamo una figlia adottiva...perche la mia lei per problemi suoi non poteva avere bambini,bene al ritorno dal viaggio adottivo dopo avere avuto enormi difficoltà per riuscire ad adottare in un paese straniero,passate percio poche settimane dall adozione , scopro frugando nella borsa di mia moglie in cerca di un mazzo di chiavi una scatolina bianca trasparente,incuriosito l'apro e sorpresa trovo* un anello vibrante *(ho messo un po di tempo a capire cosa era)
> ,mi sono sentito il mondo cadere adosso, la persona ke pensavo di conoscere in un modo era in realta una persona totalmente diversa, mai tralatro avevamo usato attrazzi del genere , non per mia bigottaggine al contrario io sono o pensavo esserlo molto piu aperto di mentalità,in breve messsaalle strette confessa un tradimento avuto nell ambito suo lavorativo, a suo dire durato pochi mesi e senza alcuna impotanza , scaturito da una sua insoddisfazione di sentirsi donna completa, della mia trasfottenza dei suoi problemi ginecologici, della mia trascuratezza nei suoi confronti, sono rimasto senza parole, per la bambina non mi sarei separato non vorrei dargli un doppio trauma..ma mi sento svuotato, malgrado sia passato piu di un anno e lei mi dice di ricominciare , non passa giorno che non penso all umiliazione che mi ha dato come uomo.......non riesco a dimenticare ed a volte capita la insulto pesantemente...chiamandola puttana..falsa santa..ipocrita...aiutatemi non so che fare.---


  
un anello vibrante....
trovo questa storia assimilabile ad un film fantastico
una donna tutta casa e famiglia che all'interno della borsa viene rinvenuto un anello vibrante.... mah 
a parte il fatto che non è nemmeno un oggetto ad uso femminile, mi viene difficile immaginare un simile oggetto all'interno di una borsa femminile


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> un anello vibrante....
> trovo questa storia assimilabile ad un film fantastico
> una donna tutta casa e famiglia che all'interno della borsa viene rinvenuto un anello vibrante.... mah
> a parte il fatto che non è nemmeno un oggetto ad uso femminile, mi viene difficile immaginare un simile oggetto all'interno di una borsa femminile


gas... ehm... mica è un chilo di esplosivo al plastico, eh? Nelle borse delle donne ci trovi pure i preservativi. Al giorno d'oggi bisogna essere attrezzate. E non mi chiedere cosa c'è nella mia.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è un mondo oggettivamente difficile per i traditori: rischi, difficoltà e alla fine pure la cilecca.
> Pare uno sport estremo.


Funziona che se uno ha paura delle cannonate non fa la guerra, di solito. Io sti tormentati straziati che prima traditi e poi traditori e poi insieme (forse) immersi in un infinito se, ma, non so, chissà se, li trovo singolari a dir poco.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Funziona che se uno ha paura delle cannonate non fa la guerra, di solito. Io sti tormentati straziati che prima traditi e poi traditori e poi insieme (forse) immersi in un infinito se, ma, non so, chissà se, li trovo singolari a dir poco.


ha ragione il micione, non è roba per tutti:mrgreen:


----------



## mariofrancescomaria (6 Novembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> un anello vibrante....
> trovo questa storia assimilabile ad un film fantastico
> una donna tutta casa e famiglia che all'interno della borsa viene rinvenuto un anello vibrante.... mah
> a parte il fatto che non è nemmeno un oggetto ad uso femminile, mi viene difficile immaginare un simile oggetto all'interno di una borsa femminile


credimi pure io....allora perche sarei sconvolto?sembra un film di fantascienza ma è la semplice verità..se avessi scoperto deglisms...emails sarei stato meno ferito.....quello che ho trovato mi ha provocato uno scombussolamento mentale...sopratutto da una donna che conoscevo da piu di 20 anni piuttosto da sempre piuttosto freddina con il sesso.


----------



## gas (6 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> gas... ehm... mica è un chilo di esplosivo al plastico, eh? Nelle borse delle donne ci trovi pure i preservativi. Al giorno d'oggi bisogna essere attrezzate. E non mi chiedere cosa c'è nella mia.


dai...
sei bravissima a cucinare le polpette
ma che nelle borse delle donne ci si trovi anche degli anelli vibranti, la vedo un po diffcile
anche perchè l'anello vibrante (se non mi sbaglio) è un oggetto prettamente maschile
mentre il preservativo è un mero anticoncezionale che è in uso da molte coppie


----------



## gas (6 Novembre 2013)

mariofrancescomaria ha detto:


> credimi pure io....allora perche sarei sconvolto?sembra un film di fantascienza ma è la semplice verità..se avessi scoperto deglisms...emails sarei stato meno ferito.....quello che ho trovato mi ha provocato uno scombussolamento mentale...sopratutto da una donna che conoscevo da piu di 20 anni piuttosto da sempre piuttosto freddina con il sesso.


secondo te, una donna che ha l'amante, invece di farlo godere con il proprio corpo, acquista questo arnese e lo fa godere infilandogli un anello?
mah...


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> dai...
> sei bravissima a cucinare le polpette
> ma che nelle borse delle donne ci si trovi anche degli anelli vibranti, la vedo un po diffcile
> anche *perchè l'anello vibrante (se non mi sbaglio) è un oggetto prettamente maschile
> *mentre il preservativo è un mero anticoncezionale che è in uso da molte coppie


nel senso che viene indossato dall'uomo, sì. Ma mica lo usa da solo.


----------



## Scaredheart (6 Novembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> dai...
> sei bravissima a cucinare le polpette
> ma che nelle borse delle donne ci si trovi anche degli anelli vibranti, la vedo un po diffcile
> anche perchè l'anello vibrante (se non mi sbaglio) *è un oggetto prettamente maschile*
> mentre il preservativo è un mero anticoncezionale che è in uso da molte coppie


:singleeye:dici????


----------



## Scaredheart (6 Novembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> secondo te,* una donna* che ha l'amante, *invece di farlo godere con il proprio corpo, acquista questo arnese e lo fa godere infilandogli un anello?*
> mah...


:uhoh:hai un pò le idee confuse, sulla sua funzione.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> secondo te, una donna che ha l'amante, invece di farlo godere con il proprio corpo, acquista questo arnese e lo fa godere infilandogli un anello?
> mah...


Bè in realtà quell'anello fa godere più la donna dell'uomo.......Se stiamo parlando dello stesso anello


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2013)

mariofrancescomaria ha detto:


> credimi pure io....allora perche sarei sconvolto?sembra un film di fantascienza ma è la semplice verità..se avessi scoperto deglisms...emails sarei stato meno ferito.....quello che ho trovato mi ha provocato uno scombussolamento mentale...sopratutto da una donna che conoscevo da piu di 20 anni piuttosto da sempre piuttosto freddina con il sesso.


ma che cosa stai dicendo, ti rendi conto?
hai trovato un gadget, un giochino.
Credi sarebbe stato meglio trovare degli sms in cui lei diceva che amava un altro, che l'altro le mancava o altre delizie del genere?
Ha avuto una storia.
Hanno fatto pure i giochini.
Magari certe curiosità hanno giocato un ruolo in quella storia.
Ma lei vuole stare con te.
Adesso dimmi: per te vale più quella donna o un accidente di anello vibrante made in taiwan?


----------



## gas (6 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> nel senso che viene indossato dall'uomo, sì. Ma mica lo usa da solo.





Scaredheart ha detto:


> :singleeye:dici????





Scaredheart ha detto:


> :uhoh:hai un pò le idee confuse, sulla sua funzione.... :mrgreen:


avete ragione anche voi


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bè in realtà quell'anello fa godere più la donna dell'uomo.......Se stiamo parlando dello stesso anello


infatti gas mi sta un po' dIludendo... lo trovo impreparato:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2013)

Gas ti abbiamo massacrato in tre :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



vado Ot ma nemmeno molto: il produttore me ne ha regalato uno scatolone pieno da portare in ufficio i primi tempi della messa in vendita e l'ho tenuto sul sedile dell'auto per un paio di giorni...Altro che un anello in borsetta


----------



## gas (6 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bè in realtà quell'anello fa godere più la donna dell'uomo.......Se stiamo parlando dello stesso anello


eccola!
quando è ora di castigare, arrivi puntuale :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> infatti gas mi sta un po' dIludendo... lo trovo impreparato:mrgreen:



Prepara qualche polpetta che gli diamo delle ripetizioni




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> eccola!
> quando è ora di castigare, arrivi puntuale :mrgreen:


:bacio:


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> eccola!
> quando è ora di castigare, arrivi puntuale :mrgreen:


Gas se fai il bravo ti dico cosa tengo io in borsa...


----------



## gas (6 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma che cosa stai dicendo, ti rendi conto?
> hai trovato un gadget, un giochino.
> Credi sarebbe stato meglio trovare degli sms in cui lei diceva che amava un altro, che l'altro le mancava o altre delizie del genere?
> Ha avuto una storia.
> ...


----------



## gas (6 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Gas se fai il bravo ti dico cosa tengo io in borsa...


se ti conosco bene......lo so
il libro delle ricette :mrgreen:


----------



## Scaredheart (6 Novembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> avete ragione *anche* voi


io sostituirei quel "anche" con SOLO... mi pare più appropriato... :carneval:


----------



## Caciottina (6 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bè in realtà quell'anello fa godere più la donna dell'uomo.......Se stiamo parlando dello stesso anello


confermo!


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> se ti conosco bene......lo so
> il libro delle ricette :mrgreen:


e mi conosci male...
prima di tutto perchè del libro delle ricette non ho bisogno...
in secondo luogo... ehhhh... mi stai dIludendo(2)


----------



## gas (6 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> io sostituirei quel "anche" con SOLO... mi pare più appropriato... :carneval:





miss acacia ha detto:


> confermo!





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e mi conosci male...
> prima di tutto perchè del libro delle ricette non ho bisogno...
> in secondo luogo... ehhhh... mi stai dIludendo(2)


:applauso:

e brave le mie ragazze
e io che credevo tutte casa e chiesa 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (6 Novembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> :applauso:
> 
> e brave le mie ragazze
> e io che credevo tutte casa e chiesa
> ...


se sa c'è un tragitto da far... e apri sexy shop di qua e apri sexy shop de là....
Miss viene dall'Inghilterra, per venir in chiesa con noi... vuoi mette che tragitto ha da fare?? anche io sò lontana... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (6 Novembre 2013)

mariofrancescomaria ha detto:


> credimi pure io....allora perche sarei sconvolto?sembra un film di fantascienza ma è la semplice verità..se avessi scoperto deglisms...emails sarei stato meno ferito.....quello che ho trovato mi ha provocato uno scombussolamento mentale...sopratutto da una donna che conoscevo da piu di 20 anni piuttosto da sempre piuttosto freddina con il sesso.



a parte il fatto che ti ringrazio per avermi fatto scoprire l'esistenza di questo anello:singleeye:, comunque la storia è sempre la stessa:
quando il tradito scopre di essere tale, si trova, suo malgrado, a dover affrontare la vicenda
se perdona, è uno sfigato che ha paura di restare solo
se lascia, è esagerato perchè tanto capita a tutti
se se la piglia con l'altro/a, va ad importunare uno/a che non c'entra nulla...
insomma in poche parole...trai tu le conclusioni


----------



## gas (6 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> se sa c'è un tragitto da far... e apri sexy shop di qua e apri sexy shop de là....
> Miss viene dall'Inghilterra, per venir in chiesa con noi... vuoi mette che tragitto ha da fare?? anche io sò lontana... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


l'informazione non deve mai mancare :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Homer (6 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Poveri noi.



Succede....minchia troppo stress....

Traditore non sono nato ma lo sono diventato causa di forza maggiore :rotfl::rotfl:, pertanto non conoscevo e non conosco le dinamiche che girano dietro all'atto del tradire. Vi prometto che mi impegnerò perchè questo non succeda più....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è un mondo oggettivamente difficile per i traditori: rischi, difficoltà e *alla fine pure la cilecca.*
> Pare uno sport estremo.



Mi si sta aprendo uno spiraglio di speranza 
Scherzo!


----------



## Lui (6 Novembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> :applauso:
> 
> e brave le mie ragazze
> e io che credevo tutte casa e chiesa



gas, siamo finiti in un posto dalle mille sorprese. aspettiamoci di tutto. secondo me tra un po verrà fuori qualcuna con il ciondolo. che mala fine.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> gas, siamo finiti in un posto dalle mille sorprese. aspettiamoci di tutto. secondo me tra un po *verrà fuori qualcuna con il ciondolo*. che mala fine.


done


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> doneView attachment 7770


E cos'è, oltre ad un vezzoso ornamento al collo?


----------



## Scaredheart (6 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E cos'è, oltre ad un vezzoso ornamento al collo?


Joey scusa l'ignoranza, ma quello dell'avatar chi è?


----------



## Minerva (6 Novembre 2013)

ma gli anelli che vibrano fanno i massaggi alle dita con l'artrite?
allora prossimamente mi occorrerà


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Joey scusa l'ignoranza, ma quello dell'avatar chi è?


Ti rispondo solo se mi spieghi che robo sarebbe sto ciondolo.


----------



## Scaredheart (6 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti rispondo solo se mi spieghi che robo sarebbe sto ciondolo.


ma come faccio a spiegartelo se non mi fili mai.... ci dovremmi vedere per certe cose... sai:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:mamma mia che disinformazionechecè


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma come faccio a spiegartelo se non mi fili mai.... ci dovremmi vedere per certe cose... sai:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:mamma mia che disinformazionechecè


Ma a parole no? E poi qui è pieno di piacioni, su. Comunque è Marlon Brando.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Joey scusa l'ignoranza, ma quello dell'avatar chi è?


ossignur. 
Scared... perdona, sai. Ma quando leggo 'ste cose mi rendo conto di quanto sono vecchia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E cos'è, oltre ad un vezzoso ornamento al collo?


ne parlò Tebe. Quindi o ricordi o immagini:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Embè?stasera metti nel tuo comodino un bel cazzo finto bifilare e faglielo trovare...!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Novembre 2013)

mariofrancescomaria ha detto:


> buongiorno a tutti gli utenti di questo forum, scoperto per caso digitando su internet la parola tradimento, in breve vi racconto la mia storia in attesa di ricevere consigli da parte di colleghi e colleghe che hanno passato una storia verosimile a quella mia,ho 47 anni sposato da piu di 15 anni dopo 8 anni di fidanzamento con una donna che quando l ho conosciuta aveva poco piu di 18 anni,la classica brava ragazza, un educazione rigida all 'antica, molto poco avvezza ad esperienza sessuali( praticamente sono stato il primo ed unico almeno cosi credevo)non particolarmente focosa,cosa che a me non piaceva molto ma compensata da altre qualità per cui ci passavo pure su  anche se a volte avevamo litigi perche lei fin da giovane doveva essere pregata per fare l'amore con me,fino a poco piu di un anno fa ci avrei messo le mani sul fuoco e me le sarei carbonizzate che mai lei mi avesse tradito,premetto che noi abbiamo una figlia adottiva...perche la mia lei per problemi suoi non poteva avere bambini,bene al ritorno dal viaggio adottivo dopo avere avuto enormi difficoltà per riuscire ad adottare in un paese straniero,passate percio poche settimane dall adozione , scopro frugando nella borsa di mia moglie in cerca di un mazzo di chiavi una scatolina bianca trasparente,incuriosito l'apro e sorpresa trovo un anello vibrante (ho messo un po di tempo a capire cosa era)
> ,mi sono sentito il mondo cadere adosso, la persona ke pensavo di conoscere in un modo era in realta una persona totalmente diversa, mai tralatro avevamo usato attrazzi del genere , non per mia bigottaggine al contrario io sono o pensavo esserlo molto piu aperto di mentalità,in breve messsaalle strette confessa un tradimento avuto nell ambito suo lavorativo, a suo dire durato pochi mesi e senza alcuna impotanza , scaturito da una sua insoddisfazione di sentirsi  donna completa, della mia trasfottenza dei suoi problemi ginecologici, della mia trascuratezza nei suoi confronti, sono rimasto senza parole, per la bambina non mi sarei separato non vorrei dargli un doppio trauma..ma mi sento svuotato, malgrado sia passato piu di un anno e lei mi dice di ricominciare , non passa giorno che non penso all umiliazione che mi ha dato come uomo.......non riesco a dimenticare ed a volte capita la insulto pesantemente...chiamandola puttana..falsa santa..ipocrita...aiutatemi non so che fare.---


L'anello vibrante direi che il minor problema ... Fammi capire è un anno che litigate ? La bambina dove sta quando fate sti teatrini?


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lei ha mentito, nascosto, tradito. Bon.
> Adesso è lì con lui ed è passato un anno da quando lui ha scoperto.
> Che senso ha continuare a stare con una donna per darle della puttana?
> Se pensi che non sia degna della tua fiducia e del tuo rispetto... la lasci.
> Che vita è?


Quoto


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mariofrancescomaria ...ma non sarete in troppi?


Dici  che lei  si confonde ?!?! Po' esse


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> gas... ehm... mica è un chilo di esplosivo al plastico, eh? Nelle borse delle donne ci trovi pure i preservativi. Al giorno d'oggi bisogna essere attrezzate. E non mi chiedere cosa c'è nella mia.


Che poi io dico  che cacchio sgrufoli  nelle borse altrui :carneval:  La mia è come il marsupio di eta beta  :singleeye: Ci sta di tutto


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bè in realtà quell'anello fa godere più la donna dell'uomo.......Se stiamo parlando dello stesso anello


Sta diventando un orificeria sto luogo :singleeye: Tu che anello indossi ??!!! Io quello così invece che quello cosa :rotfl:Si comunque lo indossa l'uomo ma serve alla donna ... Che io sappia ma potrei essere gnurant :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (6 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che poi io dico  che cacchio sgrufoli  nelle borse altrui :carneval:  La mia è come il marsupio di eta beta  :singleeye: Ci sta di tutto


nella mia potrebbe solo perdercisi (sicimi)dentro e non trovare più la strada del ritorno.
è incredibile quello che mi porto dietro:
portafoglio, borsellino, portamonete, portamonetine, agenda, agendina, agendetta, penna , matita , pennarello, scotch, cutter, rossetti, lucidalabbra, profumo, fazzoletti di carta, salviettine umidificate, chiavette usb, libro, giornale,gomme da masticare, caramelle, antidolorifici, imodium (non sia mai che la diarrea mi sorprenda), mollette, elastici, graffette, rotoli per il registratore di cassa e collant di riserva


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> nella mia potrebbe solo perdercisi (sicimi)dentro e non trovare più la strada del ritorno.
> è incredibile quello che mi porto dietro:
> portafoglio, borsellino, portamonete, portamonetine, agenda, agendina, agendetta, penna , matita , pennarello, scotch, cutter, rossetti, lucidalabbra, profumo, fazzoletti di carta, salviettine umidificate, chiavette usb, libro, giornale,gomme da masticare, caramelle, antidolorifici, imodium (non sia mai che la diarrea mi sorprenda), mollette, elastici, graffette, rotoli per il registratore di cassa e collant di riserva


Ce le ho tutte , aggiungo assorbenti, salva slip, bollette  pagate( che mi son dimenticata di riporre nel classificatore), liste della spesa ( già fatta), salviettine intime, cioccolatino, cellulare, una volta mi son portata dietro un reggiseno per 2/3 mesi dimenticato li :rotfl: Specifico che le mie borse assomigliano più a valigie  Amo le shop giganti ... Poi ora se dovesse grufolare nella mia sicuramente trovo altro di impensabile :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (6 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ce le ho tutte , aggiungo assorbenti, salva slip, bollette  pagate( che mi son dimenticata di riporre nel classificatore), liste della spesa ( già fatta), salviettine intime, cioccolatino, cellulare, una volta mi son portata dietro un reggiseno per 2/3 mesi dimenticato li :rotfl: Specifico che le mie borse assomigliano più a valigie  Amo le shop giganti ... Poi ora se dovesse grufolare nella mia sicuramente trovo altro di impensabile :rotfl:


ops...dove ho messo il cellulare?


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ops...dove ho messo il cellulare?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Ah si chiavi di casa e della macchina e telecomando per il cancello elettrico  Per non parlare dei bigliettini da visita pubblicitari :singleeye:


----------



## free (6 Novembre 2013)

ma nemmeno un passaporto farlocco, in caso di inaspettate apparizioni di canarini??
che donne incaute!


----------



## perplesso (6 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma nemmeno un passaporto farlocco, in caso di inaspettate apparizioni di canarini??
> che donne incaute!


suggerirei un passaporto diplomatico vaticano,va bene con tutto


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma nemmeno un passaporto farlocco, in caso di inaspettate apparizioni di canarini??
> che donne incaute!


Ah si la carta d'identità dovrei averla da qualche parte :smile:Come la patente :smile: Di farlocco ci son già io basto e avanzo :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Novembre 2013)

mariofrancescomaria ha detto:


> buongiorno a tutti gli utenti di questo forum, scoperto per caso digitando su internet la parola tradimento, in breve vi racconto la mia storia in attesa di ricevere consigli da parte di colleghi e colleghe che hanno passato una storia verosimile a quella mia,ho 47 anni sposato da piu di 15 anni dopo 8 anni di fidanzamento con una donna che quando l ho conosciuta aveva poco piu di 18 anni,la classica brava ragazza, un educazione rigida all 'antica, molto poco avvezza ad esperienza sessuali( praticamente sono stato il primo ed unico almeno cosi credevo)non particolarmente focosa,cosa che a me non piaceva molto ma compensata da altre qualità per cui ci passavo pure su  anche se a volte avevamo litigi perche lei fin da giovane doveva essere pregata per fare l'amore con me,fino a poco piu di un anno fa ci avrei messo le mani sul fuoco e me le sarei carbonizzate che mai lei mi avesse tradito,premetto che noi abbiamo una figlia adottiva...perche la mia lei per problemi suoi non poteva avere bambini,bene al ritorno dal viaggio adottivo dopo avere avuto enormi difficoltà per riuscire ad adottare in un paese straniero,passate percio poche settimane dall adozione , scopro frugando nella borsa di mia moglie in cerca di un mazzo di chiavi una scatolina bianca trasparente,incuriosito l'apro e sorpresa trovo un anello vibrante (ho messo un po di tempo a capire cosa era)
> ,mi sono sentito il mondo cadere adosso, la persona ke pensavo di conoscere in un modo era in realta una persona totalmente diversa, mai tralatro avevamo usato attrazzi del genere , non per mia bigottaggine al contrario io sono o pensavo esserlo molto piu aperto di mentalità,in breve messsaalle strette confessa un tradimento avuto nell ambito suo lavorativo, a suo dire durato pochi mesi e senza alcuna impotanza , scaturito da una sua insoddisfazione di sentirsi  donna completa, della mia trasfottenza dei suoi problemi ginecologici, della mia trascuratezza nei suoi confronti, sono rimasto senza parole, per la bambina non mi sarei separato non vorrei dargli un doppio trauma..ma mi sento svuotato, malgrado sia passato piu di un anno e lei mi dice di ricominciare , non passa giorno che non penso all umiliazione che mi ha dato come uomo.......non riesco a dimenticare ed a volte capita la insulto pesantemente...chiamandola puttana..falsa santa..ipocrita...aiutatemi non so che fare.---


nel caso che vuoi salvare il salvabile, devi parlare con lei e mettere sui piatti della bilancia tutto quello che hai da dare, perché anche lei metta quel che ha. se vi volete bene, la bilancia rimane equa e potete procedere nella vostra avventura senza che vi dovrete scomporre più di tanto, salvo per il fatto che dovrete parlare più spesso. perché i monaci e le monache di clausura non si conoscono!

questo non preclude che ognuno avrà i suoi segreti e pecche, ma dove c'è comunicazione, c'è almeno lo scambio di opinioni e sentimenti.

quando la bilancia invece pende visibilmente da un lato, allora non c'è più nulla da fare, perché sarà venuta meno la voglia di fare coppia ed essere complici.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2013)

Fanculo il forum...
Mia moglie fruga nel mio portafoglio e mi frega le banconote...
Fanculo.:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:

Dice che le servivano....

E ridendo fa...siam donneeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:

Adesso....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fanculo il forum...
> Mia moglie fruga nel mio portafoglio e mi frega le banconote...
> Fanculo.:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> ...


Vieni da me che ti frugo anch'io un po' ... portane verdoni da 500, ok? :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Vieni da me che ti frugo anch'io un po' ... portane verdoni da 500, ok? :rotfl:


Ne ho di...falsi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Me li ha regalati un napulè.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (7 Novembre 2013)

mariofrancescomaria ha detto:


> *scaturito da una sua insoddisfazione di sentirsi  donna completa, della mia trasfottenza dei suoi problemi ginecologici, della mia trascuratezza nei suoi confronti, *sono rimasto senza parole, per la bambina non mi sarei separato non vorrei dargli un doppio trauma..ma mi sento svuotato, malgrado sia passato piu di un anno e lei mi dice di ricominciare , *non passa giorno che non penso all umiliazione che mi ha dato come uomo.*......non riesco a dimenticare ed a volte capita la insulto pesantemente...chiamandola puttana..falsa santa..ipocrita...aiutatemi non so che fare.---


Anche l'umiliazione che tu hai dato a lei non è poco. 

  Poi non si capisce perché una morigerata brava ragazza non dovrebbe apprezzare il piacere fisico del sesso: le due cose non sono incompatibili, nemmeno nel Catechismo presumo.

E soprattutto non si capisce perché dai per scontato che il suo essere sempre stata poco focosa non sia in realtà causato da una tua incapacità di accendere il suo fuoco. Se frequenti una vergine baciapile di 18 anni, la responsabilità di farle scoprire una sessualità non castigata, non pudica è tua, mica sua, dello Stato, dei suoi genitori o della Parrocchia. Se ha avuto bisogno di un collega per aprire la mente è solo per colpa tua, che a tempo debito non l'hai presa per mano e non l'hai guidata alla scoperta e alla metabolizzazione del sentirsi donna completa.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Novembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Anche l'umiliazione che tu hai dato a lei non è poco.
> 
> Poi non si capisce perché una morigerata brava ragazza non dovrebbe apprezzare il piacere fisico del sesso: le due cose non sono incompatibili, nemmeno nel Catechismo presumo.
> 
> E soprattutto non si capisce perché dai per scontato che il suo essere sempre stata poco focosa non sia in realtà causato da una tua incapacità di accendere il suo fuoco. Se frequenti una vergine baciapile di 18 anni, la responsabilità di farle scoprire una sessualità non castigata, non pudica è tua, mica sua, dello Stato, dei suoi genitori o della Parrocchia. Se ha avuto bisogno di un collega per aprire la mente è solo per colpa tua, che a tempo debito non l'hai presa per mano e non l'hai guidata alla scoperta e alla metabolizzazione del sentirsi donna completa.


Quoto


----------



## Spider (7 Novembre 2013)

la citazione dell'anello vibrante, non è certo una scelta casuale.
Aldilà delle facili battute, quest'oggetto è diventato per te, l'oggetto fetticcio, simbolo del tradimento subito e 
anche di che tipo di tradimento hai subito.
nell'oggetto allora vedi la tua umiliazione, l'emblema di quello che forse non sei stato, la sua tacita e silenziosa
richiesta, il mondo fuori da te che non aveva conosciuto.
L'anello ti schiaccia e si erge a vostro giudice.
Quanto hai fantasticato su quest'anello?
tutti traditi, molto meno i traditori ricordano bene, benissimo, anche a distanza di anni, le frasi, i gesti del giorno della scoperta.
Se un tradimento fa sempre molto male anche le modalità della conoscenza possono ferire.
le tue sono legate ad un anello erotico,
 triste ma è cosi.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Novembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> la citazione dell'anello vibrante, non è certo una scelta casuale.
> Aldilà delle facili battute, quest'oggetto è diventato per te, l'oggetto fetticcio, simbolo del tradimento subito e
> anche di che tipo di tradimento hai subito.
> nell'oggetto allora vedi la tua umiliazione, l'emblema di quello che forse non sei stato, la sua tacita e silenziosa
> ...


Meglio un anello vibrante
che un anello catena no?


----------



## mariofrancescomaria (7 Novembre 2013)

siccoome conosco questa donna da piu di 23 anni...pur avendo un rancore enorme..malgrado siano trascorsi 14 mesi..non amandola piu ma riconoscendo di volerle bene malgrado tutto...volevo tentare un ultima carta..la terapia di coppia da uno spicologo..qualcuno di voi l ha fatta..? ha dei benefici?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (7 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Meglio un anello vibrante
> che un anello catena no?


Tipo quelle storie sordide dove l'amante (per avere un segno tangibile del suo possesso) impone un simbolico piercing/anello al capezzolo di lei.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (7 Novembre 2013)

mariofrancescomaria ha detto:


> *a volte capita la insulto pesantemente...chiamandola puttana..falsa santa..ipocrita*...aiutatemi non so che fare.---





mariofrancescomaria ha detto:


> il problema è che qulunque cosa lei faccia adesso..io ho dei dubbi..se esce a fare laspesa o ritarda di 30 minuti..nella mia testa in automatico..la immagino con un altro..la mia non è geelosia ma mancanza di fiducia..se per assurdo mi avesse detto ..*guarda sei diventatoi noioso e monotono cerchiamo di ravvivare il rapporto..piuttosto delle corna fatte a tradimento..avrei pure accettato di andare in un club privè.*...


La questione è tutta qui, secondo me. Il suo è stato solo un modo di comunicare poco ortodosso.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Novembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Tipo quelle storie sordide dove l'amante (per avere un segno tangibile del suo possesso) impone un simbolico piercing/anello al capezzolo di lei.


Tipo le mie di amanti
che si fanno tatuare i tre teschi del conte sulla natica sinistra...


----------



## Diletta (7 Novembre 2013)

mariofrancescomaria ha detto:


> siccoome conosco questa donna da piu di 23 anni...pur avendo un rancore enorme..malgrado siano trascorsi 14 mesi..non amandola piu ma riconoscendo di volerle bene malgrado tutto...volevo tentare un ultima carta..la terapia di coppia da uno spicologo..qualcuno di voi l ha fatta..? ha dei benefici?




Una terapia di coppia viene fatta per tentare di salvare un matrimonio quando ci sono problemi tali che impediscono lo stare insieme in armonia.
Qui, da quello che ho capito, mi sembra che i problemi li abbia solo tu perché tua moglie vorrebbe ricominciare, per questo, secondo me, la vedo inutile.
Se mai, una terapia individuale per te stesso, per aiutarti a stare ancora insieme a lei salvando il salvabile.

Dici di non amarla più, ti accontenti di volerle bene?
Che domanda che ho fatto..dalla risposta obbligata...


----------



## oscuro (7 Novembre 2013)

*No*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Tipo le mie di amanti
> che si fanno tatuare i tre teschi del conte sulla natica sinistra...


Io sapevo che si fanno tatuare il tuo pisello sulla falange del mignolo sinistro,e non si vede neanche bene....!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (7 Novembre 2013)

mariofrancescomaria ha detto:


> siccoome conosco questa donna da piu di 23 anni...pur avendo un rancore enorme..malgrado siano trascorsi 14 mesi..non amandola piu ma riconoscendo di volerle bene malgrado tutto...volevo tentare un ultima carta..la terapia di coppia da uno spicologo..qualcuno di voi l ha fatta..? ha dei benefici?


il medico ha senso per salvare una vita.

non si va dal medico per curare un cadavere.      se non l'ami più,se l'episodio è stato da solo sufficiente a farti archiviare 23 anni ed un figlio tanto faticosamente cercato.....se veramente le vuoi bene,lasciala libera.

quindi,prima guardati allo specchio e decidi se veramente non ami più questa donna.  se la risposta è sì,le decisioni si prenderanno da sole


----------



## Daniele (14 Novembre 2013)

Carissimo, forse hai troppa rabbia dentro, per me devi sfogarla un poco vedendo tua moglie sbiancare. Una sera che ti gira male, al posto di darle della puttana, dille chiaro (e senza soldi in tasca, "Sai che faccio? Adesso me ne vado fuorì vado a fottermi una mignotta e poi torno a casa, dammi i soldi e sta zitta".
Ovvio, questa è una mancanza totale di rispetto, ma nulla di meno di quello che ha fatto lei e quando vedrai la sua faccia, esci fuori, sta in macchina per 2 orette e torna a casa, guardala bene in faccia e ridalle dopo i soldi indietro e chiedile se le è piaciuto il trattamento di favore che le hai fatto e chiedile quindi come dovresti fare te che lo hai subito e lei però ha consumato (chi va ad amanti è come chi va a troie). Chiedile se stava bene in quel momento e chiedile adesso come fare a perdonarla. Chiedile poi perchè per riscoprirsi donna ha dovuto farsi rettificarte l'ano da un nodoso cazzo! 

Concluso questo, fa in modo di chiudere con il tuo rancore, le avrai fatto capire cosa ti ha davvero fatto e forse questo sarà il meglio, ma dopo chiudi con il rancore.

Ciao


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2013)

*Daniele*



Daniele ha detto:


> Carissimo, forse hai troppa rabbia dentro, per me devi sfogarla un poco vedendo tua moglie sbiancare. Una sera che ti gira male, al posto di darle della puttana, dille chiaro (e senza soldi in tasca, "Sai che faccio? Adesso me ne vado fuorì vado a fottermi una mignotta e poi torno a casa, dammi i soldi e sta zitta".
> Ovvio, questa è una mancanza totale di rispetto, ma nulla di meno di quello che ha fatto lei e quando vedrai la sua faccia, esci fuori, sta in macchina per 2 orette e torna a casa, guardala bene in faccia e ridalle dopo i soldi indietro e chiedile se le è piaciuto il trattamento di favore che le hai fatto e chiedile quindi come dovresti fare te che lo hai subito e lei però ha consumato (chi va ad amanti è come chi va a troie). Chiedile se stava bene in quel momento e chiedile adesso come fare a perdonarla. Chiedile poi perchè per riscoprirsi donna ha dovuto farsi rettificarte l'ano da un nodoso cazzo!
> 
> Concluso questo, fa in modo di chiudere con il tuo rancore, le avrai fatto capire cosa ti ha davvero fatto e forse questo sarà il meglio, ma dopo chiudi con il rancore.
> ...


Ma ci sei allora?abbiamo bisogno di te,del tuo candore e del tuo equilibrio quando torni?


----------



## Daniele (15 Novembre 2013)

Carissimo, io vivo con 7 ore di differenza che non è poco!!! Ma il 9 sarò in Italia!!! 
Ciaoooo


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Novembre 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissimo, io vivo con 7 ore di differenza che non è poco!!! Ma il 9 sarò in Italia!!!
> Ciaoooo


ciao Dan un bacione!!!! Mi raccomando fai il bravo!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Novembre 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissimo, io vivo con 7 ore di differenza che non è poco!!! Ma il 9 sarò in Italia!!!
> Ciaoooo


Speriamo che finisci sull'isola di Lost, ciaoooo!


----------



## lothar57 (15 Novembre 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissimo, forse hai troppa rabbia dentro, per me devi sfogarla un poco vedendo tua moglie sbiancare. Una sera che ti gira male, al posto di darle della puttana, dille chiaro (e senza soldi in tasca, "Sai che faccio? Adesso me ne vado fuorì vado a fottermi una mignotta e poi torno a casa, dammi i soldi e sta zitta".
> Ovvio, questa è una mancanza totale di rispetto, ma nulla di meno di quello che ha fatto lei e quando vedrai la sua faccia, esci fuori, sta in macchina per 2 orette e torna a casa, guardala bene in faccia e ridalle dopo i soldi indietro e chiedile se le è piaciuto il trattamento di favore che le hai fatto e chiedile quindi come dovresti fare te che lo hai subito e lei però ha consumato ( Chiedile se stava bene in quel momento e chiedile adesso come fare a perdonarla. Cchi va ad amanti è come chi va a troie).hiedile poi perchè per riscoprirsi donna ha dovuto farsi rettificarte l'ano da un nodoso cazzo!
> 
> Concluso questo, fa in modo di chiudere con il tuo rancore, le avrai fatto capire cosa ti ha davvero fatto e forse questo sarà il meglio, ma dopo chiudi con il rancore.
> ...


Fidati Alce del Volano.....sono 2 cose,moltooooooo diverse.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Fidati Alce del Volano.....sono 2 cose,moltooooooo diverse.


No...
Se consideri
il fatto 
di come tu consideri 
le donne che tradiscono 
il marito....

Io invece dopo che ho ciulato la venere pandemia
ho aperto gli occhi....

E ho trovato la differenza tra uomo e donna...

Uomo...da humus terra....

Donna che invece trova auspici nel danno...e nel dominare...

Ma per me ha ragione Omen...
E ballano e fiumano...

Che portino l'anello vibrante al dito
e che liete siano...


----------



## lothar57 (15 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No...
> Se consideri
> il fatto
> di come tu consideri
> ...


Daiiiiiiii Conte paragoni una troia mercenaria,ad un'amante.....uffa....poi e'diverso..come diceva ieri la mia nuovissima amica,''se noi stiamo assieme''....:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Daiiiiiiii Conte paragoni una troia mercenaria,ad un'amante.....uffa....poi e'diverso..come diceva ieri la mia nuovissima amica,''se noi stiamo assieme''....:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


Allora traduco
PER ME
Troia = quello che lo fa perchè ha passione di certe cose goderecce con chiunque le capiti a tiro che le piaccia.
Putana = quella che lo fa per schei.

Ed è un casin in leto...
C'è quella che ti dice...ti dime putana che me piase
E quella che ti dice...dime troia, ma non putana...

Poi non ti dico se dico mignotta o zoccola...

Mi sento rispondere...
ma varda che mi son veneta....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Infatti secondo mio nonno
La frase le done son tute putane
Significa solo che sanno benissimo come vendersi...

Ma non vendere la mona o il corpo...
Ma tutta la loro merce...

Significa che loro sanno sempre come fare per portarsi a letto un uomo.

Lo so lo so
Nella mia lingua ci sono pochissime parole
Ma tutte dotate di vastissimi significati...

Ho provato sai a introdurre termini del tipo corpivendola...gallina scopaiola...ma niente

Putana ha tutto un suo mondo
Troia tutto un altro...
E nel dialetto più duro...troia diventa roja che suona anche meglio....

Poi è vero che noi veneti bestemmiamo come almeno gli aretini
Ma non le consideriamo bestemmie...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2013)

Poi la parola amante non mi è mai piaciuta.
Non mi piace neppure quella traditore.

Senti Lothar come suona bene
Adultera....
Adulteriooooo

Una volta mi sono sentito dire....a te si vizioso come nissuni...ti...

Oppure dai bruto mascio scopameeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....scopa  meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....

el mascio...

[video=youtube;1gOadDH-GYM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gOadDH-GYM[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2013)

[video=youtube;lB7bfaKiTTk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lB7bfaKiTTk[/video]

La canzoncina al minuto dieci spiega da sola tutto....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrg  reen:


----------



## Tebe (15 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Allora ci devono essere veramente tantissimi/e cerebrolesi in giro... Ma proprio tanti tanti.


Praticamente quasi il 70% del genere umano.


Minchia.
Son cerebrolesa...:unhappy:


Ah. Quoto TUTTo quello che ha scritto Sbri. Anche quello che non ho ancora letto.


----------



## Tebe (15 Novembre 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Questo si chiama, come accennato prima, *NON ME NE FREGA UN CAZZO DEL MIO PARTNER.....*
> Ma come cavolo fai a tradire senza pensare minimamente che qualcosa ti possa andare storto ed essere beccato? È non pensare alle conseguenza di questa scoperta....??
> Dai non veniamocela a raccontare......io prima di tradire a mia volta dopo essere stato tradito (nonostante questo, pensa un po' te), ci ho pensato eccome....è a furia di pensarci stavo pure facendo "cilecca"......:rotfl:



eh?


----------



## Tebe (15 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è un mondo oggettivamente difficile per i traditori: rischi, difficoltà e alla fine pure la cilecca.
> Pare uno sport estremo.



lo è.
Io lo so.

:unhappy:


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> lo è.
> Io lo so.
> 
> :unhappy:


un bacionissimo, pazza ragazza.


----------



## Tebe (15 Novembre 2013)

mariofrancescomaria ha detto:


> credimi pure io....allora perche sarei sconvolto?sembra un film di fantascienza ma è la semplice verità..se avessi scoperto deglisms...emails sarei stato meno ferito.....quello che ho trovato mi ha provocato uno scombussolamento mentale...*sopratutto da una donna che conoscevo da piu di 20 anni piuttosto da sempre piuttosto freddina con il sesso.*


Eh...ma il perchè è da ricercare in entrambi...mica ci si nasce freddini.
Soprattutto se poi si hanno anelli vibranti in borsa. Non per l'anello vibrante in se, io ho vibratori e palline cinesi, ma perchè allora qualche fantasia ce l'aveva.


----------



## Principessa (15 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Eh...ma il perchè è da ricercare in entrambi...mica ci si nasce freddini.
> Soprattutto se poi si hanno anelli vibranti in borsa. Non per l'anello vibrante in se, io ho vibratori e palline cinesi, ma perchè allora qualche fantasia ce l'aveva.


Ciao Tebe :-*


----------



## Tebe (15 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ciao Tebe :-*


Ciao principessina, tutto ok?
Non ho molto tempo di leggere il forum...
Riassuntino dai


----------



## Principessa (15 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ciao principessina, tutto ok?
> Non ho molto tempo di leggere il forum...
> Riassuntino dai


Tutto bene, si!  Tu come stai?

Riassuntino: sto cercando un lavoro SERIO e intanto lavoro con Elio per una nostra attività... il sardo non lo sento più... il mio ex F. ogni tanto... con Elio va abbastanza bene, litighiamo sempre ma molto meno... e... si è iscritto al forum ieri


----------



## Tebe (15 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Tutto bene, si!  Tu come stai?
> 
> Riassuntino: sto cercando un lavoro SERIO e intanto lavoro con Elio per una nostra attività... il sardo non lo sento più... il mio ex F. ogni tanto... con Elio va abbastanza bene, litighiamo sempre ma molto meno... e... si è iscritto al forum ieri



ELIO SI E' ISCRITTO AL FORUM IERI?


CHANEL PRESTO!







SUPERTHUMP!


----------



## lothar57 (15 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> lo è.
> Io lo so.
> 
> :unhappy:


vero collega...


----------



## lothar57 (15 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è un mondo oggettivamente difficile per i traditori: rischi, difficoltà e alla fine pure la cilecca.
> Pare uno sport estremo.


no la cilecca no.....porti sfiga....


----------



## Daniele (16 Novembre 2013)

Lotharone, ma pensa un poco, indirettamente all'amante dai soldi, ti racconto di una ragazza, che onestamente era del tutto normale, ma alla fine aveva più uomini e per regalini andava con loro, quando le ho detto che è alla stregua di una mignotta, solo che si fa pagare indirettamente si è incazzata, in effetti aveva ragione era anche peggio di una mignotta, in quanto almeno quelle sono consapevoli!

Ciao


----------



## lothar57 (16 Novembre 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lotharone, ma pensa un poco, indirettamente all'amante dai soldi, ti racconto di una ragazza, che onestamente era del tutto normale, ma alla fine aveva più uomini e per regalini andava con loro, quando le ho detto che è alla stregua di una mignotta, solo che si fa pagare indirettamente si è incazzata, in effetti aveva ragione era anche peggio di una mignotta, in quanto almeno quelle sono consapevoli!
> 
> Ciao


Ciao carissimo....ti ho dato verde,forse x la prima volta...,so che esistono queste tipe,e cretini che le mantengono a Golf Gti e borse da €1000,E allora hai ragione tu,meglio prendersi un'escort,pagarla e tanti saluti.
Ma per me il problema non si pone,la mia''vecchia''amica,anche se ha la meta'dei miei anni,al momento e'a costo zero,per quanto sappia benissimo le mie possibilita',mai ha chiesto 1 cent.
E lo stesso per la nuova...per lei gli eurini,li tira fuori il marito.
At salut..quando torni???


----------



## lunaiena (16 Novembre 2013)

Parlando di queste signorine dall'altra parte 
ci sono ,spesso e volentieri ,dei  morti di fame che nessuno si filerebbe 
che pur di saltare darebbero via l'intero stipendio ...
per cui per me se riescono a buon per loro...


----------

